# How many minutes of video fit on a 32Gig CF card?



## jonathan7007 (Jul 6, 2013)

A client for whom I teach still photography will use her new 5DMk3 for occasional video at events. She will be buying a Lexar 32Gig 1000x UDMA7 CF card. In 99.99% of the usage scenarios there will be stills shot and some video but for starting point, can someone tell me the empty-card capacity for 5DMk3 video on that card?

She will want the easiest and most common playback file format to give to friends by way of copying to optical media (not posted to the cloud. She does not plan lots of (any?) video editing.

Just not my area. 

Thanks, in advance, for suggestions.


----------



## retina (Jul 6, 2013)

from page 234 of the manual:


----------



## sjschall (Jul 6, 2013)

In reality you don't get those times on the chart. You get about 12 minutes per 4GB if you're shooting 720 or 1080 in IPB mode. So a 32 card would give you about an hour and a half of footage. Also, the Mark III automatically stops recording every 30 minutes.


----------



## Universeal (Jul 6, 2013)

close to 1h50min on 1080. It also depends on what you shooting and on what iso. With this time i got it with iso 100.


----------



## jonathan7007 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you for providing the real-world targets -- just what I was hoping for. I had forgotten about the self-imposed restriction of staying under 30 min capture which I believe avoided placing the camera in a different regulatory category of video device in certain areas of world marketing. 

This means she can probably stay with 32, not 64Gig, as she defines her need.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jul 6, 2013)

Related, just how long a recording time would you get on a full battery charge ?


----------



## viggen61 (Jul 6, 2013)

Haydn1971 said:


> Related, just how long a recording time would you get on a full battery charge ?



90 min, also according to the manual.


----------



## Universeal (Jul 6, 2013)

You should get more than 2h. Didn't try it on 5dmk3 but i got 2h on 550d on winter on one battery full charge.


----------



## sjschall (Jul 7, 2013)

I shoot with both the 60D and 5DIII and noticed that battery life is significantly shorter on the 5D. For a typical event shoot (video) I can get 2-3 hours on a 60D with a 2 year old battery, and about 1-2 hours on the same battery on the 5D.


----------



## cookinghusband (Jul 8, 2013)

I can just get a 48G card full with a bit on the battery indicator to spare, ( PS I turn the lcd to the lowest brightness)


----------

